# Chile's Blueberry Upside Down Cake, Dirtsailor Inspired



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

So DS's BUDC thread got my mouth watering and I had to make some.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261362/upside-down-blueberry-polenta-cake
I threw a few twists into mine slightly different from his.
Namely I use both regular sugar and brown sugar with the blueberries, in one cake I used lemon zest instead of orange and I glazed both.
One glazed with lemon zest glaze and the other with plain glaze.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sure would like to sample each one, good job. Did you have a preference?

Impressive mise en place.

T


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks DS, they're tasty and thanks for the recipe.


Mr T 59874 said:


> Sure would like to sample each one, good job. Did you have a preference?
> 
> Impressive mise en place.
> 
> T


Appreciate the compliment on the pic.
Yes I do, the cake with the lemon zest in the batter and glaze was nicer fruity contrast to the blueberries.
The orange zest is good, but not as distinct.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 22, 2017


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks tasty,do you deliver?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,do you deliver?


Sorry, no delivery.
But there is milk in the fridge and the cakes are on the counter, help yourself.
Just be sure to knock first, let the dogs smell you over, fill out the 25 page questionnaire, wait for the background check to come in and get an interview with my wife while she is PMS'ing.


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Looks tasty,do you deliver?
> ...




I would probably have to make my own in that case!:biggrin:


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 23, 2017)

Holy Schmoley!  It's better on the second day.
Had a big piece for breakfast and it's like the sugars had time to really mellow any tartness and it is pure dessert divinity now,


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 23, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Holy Schmoley! It's better on the second day.
> Had a big piece for breakfast and it's like the sugars had time to really mellow any tartness and it is pure dessert divinity now,


Is it possible alcohol could be forming? Could be why I like dump cakes. 

T


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2022)

Our Blueberry bushes are providing about a quart+ at a time this season.
That means more cakes, muffins and pancakes...  YUM!


----------

